# My V-9 Vortech is leaking... I think... how to fix?



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

Hey ya'll, I've got a bit of an oil leak coming from the SC sid eof the engine, but I can't be 100% certain if it's coming directly from the SC or if it's coming from the head gasket in that vicinity or if it's coming from on eof the main seals on the block... however, worst case scenario, if it's coming from the SC itself, how can I fix it? parts, tools, how to? DIY would be very advantageous for my wallet... thanks!
My problem started when I put oil in the car and got it right up to the full mark on the dipstick... but after a couple of days of driving (not hard) because I was breaking my new clutch in, somewhere on the SC side of the engine bay, oil was leaking a lot on the ground... i can't seem to get past 7 psi out of the 11 that I'm supposed to be getting, and when I checked the dipstick after about 10 minutes of the car resting, the oil has gone past the full by about 1/2 cm... so it's over full? even though I put oil in there only to just below the full mark? anyway... I'm truly perplexed and would appreciate any insight or information on where and how to check on certain elements.


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: My V-9 Vortech is leaking... I think... how to fix? (dragonfli_x)*

And haven't i told you that you should have gone turbo instead?!?!







LOL J/k
Bump for you and hope you get it fixed......by the way, there's someone that i have contact with that is selling a vr 02m tranny.......let me know if your interested.


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: My V-9 Vortech is leaking... I think... how to fix? (T-Boy)*

UR TOO FARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!







... I just might go turbo... but I'm having monetary issues right now, and if I can get the SC fixed for or about $100 ... then I'm not going to cut my losses just yet


----------



## mikebobelak (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: My V-9 Vortech is leaking... I think... how to fix? (dragonfli_x)*

If the blowers gotta go back to Vortech, your gonna wait a long time,unless the service dept has gotten there act together.
Last time I heard a timeframe was 8-10 weeks.
My v-2 took 1month to fix a leaking main seal,$300.With me hounding them ,cuz they promised me 1-1 1 /2weeks. 
Later found the same seal for ~$10.00


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: My V-9 Vortech is leaking... I think... how to fix? (mikebobelak)*

Start with some engine cleaner and clean all the oil and dirt off every thing this will aid in being able to locate the leak. When that is done come back and IM me..


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: My V-9 Vortech is leaking... I think... how to fix? (Scooter98144)*

I did some of that and tried to light up the engien to see where oil could be dripping from... I really don't know. but I can't figure out where it's coming from... I pulled off the crnak pulley, and powersteerring pulley and waterpump pulley to clean anymore crap in the engine bay... there'sa bit of oil on the tranny side, but It's not spilling out from there so it's not so bad...


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: My V-9 Vortech is leaking... I think... how to fix? (mikebobelak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikebobelak* »_If the blowers gotta go back to Vortech, your gonna wait a long time,unless the service dept has gotten there act together.
Last time I heard a timeframe was 8-10 weeks.
My v-2 took 1month to fix a leaking main seal,$300.With me hounding them ,cuz they promised me 1-1 1 /2weeks. 
Later found the same seal for ~$10.00

wwhere did you find the seal?


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: My V-9 Vortech is leaking... I think... how to fix? (dragonfli_x)*

bump for a seal source... t-boy, you have IM too


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: My V-9 Vortech is leaking... I think... how to fix? (dragonfli_x)*

Seal can be found on EBAY Search Vortech


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: My V-9 Vortech is leaking... I think... how to fix? (Scooter98144)*

I did a search on Ebay with no real results.. there is one guy selling VORTECH SEALS but I believe it 's not the same trim







... anywhere else?


----------



## 2slo4me (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: My V-9 Vortech is leaking... I think... how to fix? (dragonfli_x)*

if its leaking from the charger inside meaning not from the return line or feed line.. than u need a rebuild of bearings and seals my v2 came out to be around 580 from the east coast to west coast shipping included good luck bro make sure u send it to vortech any othe rco. wont have a clue its a lil diff. froma turbo rebuild http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: My V-9 Vortech is leaking... I think... how to fix? (2slo4me)*

if that's the case, then my stage 2+3 is for sale because I'm not looking forward to dropping another 500-800 on getting my SC repaired even if it is only half the amount of a brand new SC ... there are some superchager rebuilders outside of the Vortech world who claim they can change the bearings and seal for a little over $120... but not entirely certain of where it is anymore...


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: My V-9 Vortech is leaking... I think... how to fix? (dragonfli_x)*








Yeah! TURBO time.......hehehehehe


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: My V-9 Vortech is leaking... I think... how to fix? (T-Boy)*

chill baby!


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: My V-9 Vortech is leaking... I think... how to fix? (dragonfli_x)*

If you do sell...sell me the 10psi pulley.


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: My V-9 Vortech is leaking... I think... how to fix? (abt cup)*

If the head unit is leaking I would HOPE VF would fix it for free. These units should last years with no service needed. Mine had a bad seal but only from a bad belt. Other than that it has like 50,000 + miles on it now. Only 2-3 places it can leak. The case and the shaft seals as well as the bearing seals on the inside of the blower. 
It should NOT be leaking.


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: My V-9 Vortech is leaking... I think... how to fix? (Scooter98144)*

well, when it was leaking... there was oil residue inside the piping, but not pools and pools of stuff... however, after my belt forceditself into the pulley area, it fused to the seal and ripped it out. so the only thing holding oil in was the metal frame of the seal... and you know how metal on metal seals holdup when oils spinning around at a high velocity








where to replace the bearings?


----------



## 2slo4me (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: My V-9 Vortech is leaking... I think... how to fix? (dragonfli_x)*

call vortech and get an esitmate from the sound of it it might just be one or 2 seals i think they quoted me like 180 toc hange the seals remember the v9 is the top of all chargers under that comes what i had v2 itll be well worth it when ur done also remember check the return line cause if for some reason it gets backed up itlll blow a seal http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: My V-9 Vortech is leaking... I think... how to fix? (2slo4me)*

seals I've taken care of... what about the bearings... they seem normal to me, but the rebuilder claimed that it sounded a little loud.


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: My V-9 Vortech is leaking... I think... how to fix? (2slo4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2slo4me* »_call vortech and get an esitmate from the sound of it it might just be one or 2 seals i think they quoted me like 180 toc hange the seals remember the v9 is the top of all chargers under that comes what i had v2 itll be well worth it when ur done also remember check the return line cause if for some reason it gets backed up itlll blow a seal http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I don't want to insult you or anything, but I can't really understand what you said... can you please elaborate?


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: My V-9 Vortech is leaking... I think... how to fix? (dragonfli_x)*

Did you not opt for the 3 year warranty when you bought the charger?







I didn't either. But even if you did...I dont' know if this is covered? 
And just so you know...if you are trying to save money don't consider going turbo...unless you are lucky you'll end up spending a lot more money. But there are more MK4 options these days.
I read through the thread well ( I think ) but I never read that you actually located the leak yet? Did you check the oil filter housing where your oil feed is? Once that thing springs a leak it can spew oil everywhere when it wants. 
How about your dipstick seal at the block? Could it be coming out of there? Just a guess here, but if you were leaking oil from the charger wouldn't it be leaking oil on your serp belt and causing another problem which would be easy to spot?
How about your crankcase vent? 
If you overfilled your motor you may have excess crankcase vent...
Later,


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: My V-9 Vortech is leaking... I think... how to fix? (nater)*

well, the thing with the oil leaking from the SC, the oil is EVERYwhere on the SC side of the engine bay... I'm not getting any spewing from the dipstick although I've had that happen a couple of times before... having all the engine dripping with oil kinda hides potential problems







... for me at least because I just see a greasy oily vr6 on one side and a very dry, but kinda filthy tranny side... now I did see slight traces of oil from the tranny side, but not too much to be worried. I did catch an excess of oil from the crank case vent, but still nowhere near as bad as what was dripping on the SC side... just thinking about it I can smell the synthetic oil







<-- directed at myself
as for the origin of the leak, it's definitely the SC... we pulled off the pulley side to discover what was left of a seal... I need to take a pic and let you see the rubber charcoal that was left














... but since the SC is getting overhauled, I can finally replace that impeller seal because oil ALWAYS has been seeping from that side... not enough to be a problem, but just enough to bug the hell out of me... anyone know how to remove the impeller?


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: My V-9 Vortech is leaking... I think... how to fix? (dragonfli_x)*

You can buy new vioton seals on eBay and put them in your self for free. I did on mine and it has been fine ever sense.
Again R&D..has never been done. That pulley should have been designed to prevent a torn belt from being able to contact the seal..


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: My V-9 Vortech is leaking... I think... how to fix? (Scooter98144)*

a buddy of mine told me that there is a small possiblity of boringout the SC to a certain extent changing to larger boost bearings kinda like a turbo... he says the turbos can be bored out, the eatonsuperchargers can be bored out as well... why can't the vortech one be tampered with if there everything else can be?
just a thought... might contact Vortech to see what I can do since it is nolonger under warranty...


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: My V-9 Vortech is leaking... I think... how to fix? (dragonfli_x)*

A vortech unit is just a gear driven compressor. The faster you spin it the more boost you make. Change the internal gearing or the pulley size or rpm if you want to alter boost. Unless you reworded what your buddy said, it seems like he sniffs glue


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: My V-9 Vortech is leaking... I think... how to fix? (leebro61)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebro61* »_A vortech unit is just a gear driven compressor. The faster you spin it the more boost you make. Change the internal gearing or the pulley size or rpm if you want to alter boost. Unless you reworded what your buddy said, it seems like he sniffs glue









no man... I'm the one that sniffs the glue







I misworded his concept (exactly what you said) like the short bus trying to teach an art major 1+2 ....














... internal gearing I think is the more correct terminology


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: My V-9 Vortech is leaking... I think... how to fix? (dragonfli_x)*

so does anyone know where to acquire different gearing for the Vortech?


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: My V-9 Vortech is leaking... I think... how to fix? (dragonfli_x)*

Sorry to hear it's leaking. Is it leaking down on your front FMIC pipe? I just had mine rebuilt a couple months ago. Get ready for this... $790.00 from vortech for a v9 minor rebuild.







Get this too. If you changed to the stage 3 pulley yourself. The warranty is void anyway. Which is what I did. 
Every other charger rebuild is only about 350 which is what I was expecting. But was shocked to find out the higher cost after waiting over 1 month for vortech to get back to me. VF helped with the process, However, all I can tell you is it ended up being much more than 350.








Good news. You can still drive the car without the blower. Just don't go over 3.8K


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: My V-9 Vortech is leaking... I think... how to fix? (adcockman)*

oh? why no higher than 3.8k rpm? is that when the ecu takes over the sensors and runs it's own programming? ... this being said... I'm very cruious about increasing boost... anyone know where I can find an overdrive pulley? or maybe even a method of regearing the SC to add more boost... I believe the pulley is the smallest possible one available for the Vortech...


----------



## dcvento (Aug 1, 2001)

*Re: My V-9 Vortech is leaking... I think... how to fix? (dragonfli_x)*

use a v1 pulley . call c2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: My V-9 Vortech is leaking... I think... how to fix? (dragonfli_x)*

4K or higher without the charger the car just gets pig rich.


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: My V-9 Vortech is leaking... I think... how to fix? (dcvento)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcvento* »_ use a v1 pulley . call c2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

C2 doesn't have anythign smaller than a 2.5" pulley, I have a 2.4 now...I think


----------



## dcvento (Aug 1, 2001)

*Re: My V-9 Vortech is leaking... I think... how to fix? (dragonfli_x)*

are you serious. and your only getting 11psi. if we put that on our v-1s we get like 17 psi or so. wow. i just learned something new.


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: My V-9 Vortech is leaking... I think... how to fix? (dcvento)*

yep... you better be getting 17 with that large of a blower!!... something would be definitely wrong if you weren't getting that high of a boost with a 2.475" pulley...
the V-9 is a more compact trim... however, as a result of being so small , you can theorhetically get about 18-20 psi, but you'd basically be running just off the rod







... and belt slip would be an insane problem unless it was cogged... 
for the mk4 engine bay, I'm assuming it's a lot smaller than the mk3 and fitting a v1 or v2 trim SC up there would be harder than I'd want to imagine... just looking at my v9 I wonder how the hell I was able to get it in there along with the vr6 motor, AND the Frakin Headlight!


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: My V-9 Vortech is leaking... I think... how to fix? (dragonfli_x)*

It's a tight squeeze for sure.


----------



## gtiracer06 (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: My V-9 Vortech is leaking... I think... how to fix? (adcockman)*

Makes me worry. I'm sending my unit out within the next few days. They tell me 3-4 weeks, but I'm really hoping it doesn't take longer. Although I'm still covered under warranty so I'll only be taking a hit for the shipping charges.
Anyways just check the oil feed and return lines for the blower. I found that I was leaking oil from them a couple months back.


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: My V-9 Vortech is leaking... I think... how to fix? (gtiracer06)*

it shouldn't be too bad... at least you are under warranty!!







mine fell way out of it... so not I'm trying to look around for some taller gearing to spin the SC faster on the inside... but right now I've had no luck. ... 
At one point I was under the impression that my return line was leaking, but it wasn't ... there was so much oil spewing from the supercharger pulley that it was splashing on the return line to make it look like it was leaking...








but I got a terrific deal on my rebuild - better than my car insurance when I switched to geico (which I didn't







)


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: My V-9 Vortech is leaking... I think... how to fix? (dragonfli_x)*

well, here's a little update...
we were able to slip the impeller off to discover the remains of what looked like what was left of a seal on that side!







also, my mechanic showed me the impeller bearing and spun it... it didn't spin for a good sec before it stopped and it sounded like every single ball in that bearing was cracked... it was an audible scraping noise








sigh...
but he's going to find the replacement bearing and I'm praying my cams will arrive when the SC gets put back together. 
Still need to find someone who can bore out the TB to get better airflow into the system too... oooh! I'm getting antsy







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: My V-9 Vortech is leaking... I think... how to fix? (dragonfli_x)*

update?


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: My V-9 Vortech is leaking... I think... how to fix? (adcockman)*

I'm missing 2 thrust bearings and 1 seal that seems to be VORTECH only pieces.
I cannot find the bearing serial numbers anywhere to cross reference from so I might be forced to look elsewhere...got any leads I can go to for some floating thrust bearings?


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: My V-9 Vortech is leaking... I think... how to fix? (dragonfli_x)*

nope vortech got me remember...


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm not going to give up the battle!! arrrrrgggggg!! what are the main companies that make bearings? 
I've heard that SKF has done some bearing work for Vortech Engines in California... maybe they were the ones that manufactured the bearings for the Vortech Supercharger?


----------

